# Visa/pink slip question...



## The Greens 1902 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi, 

I am due to travel home next Thursday evening for an event in the UK. However, I joined a new company two weeks ago, and I have not yet had my medical, so unless something happens in the next 48 hours or so, I’m not going to get my visa and passport stamped in time. 

I’ve been told that if HR still has my passport, I can leave and re-enter as long as I have a ‘pink slip’ (which I’m told shows that your residency visa is being processed). Does anybody know if this is the case, or if I’m basically stuck here until the visa is processed? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

The Greens 1902 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am due to travel home next Thursday evening for an event in the UK. However, I joined a new company two weeks ago, and I have not yet had my medical, so unless something happens in the next 48 hours or so, I’m not going to get my visa and passport stamped in time.
> 
> ...


I wonder if anyone has tried exiting with the pink slip which basically is an entry visa to process your resident visa(it is stamped and submitted while applying for your resident visa), but 2 weeks on the job and still no medical is unbelievable. It could mean that you have been working illegally and you also might not have a labour card.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

2 weeks turnaround for visa application started and medical complete would be very fast for a lot of companies  

My wife had a pink slip/entry permit that wasn't processed for residency on time so she was told to exit UAE and reenter with a new visit visa, at the border she wasn't allowed to leave but told to visit immigration to get the entry permit cancelled before she could leave the UAE (to get a new visit visa in this case).. I'd think it likely the same would happen to you.

If you have the entry permit there's nothing to stop you taking it with your passport to a typing office yourself to apply for medical and EID - vip service gets medical results in 24 hours, visa stamping can be done immediately once you have a pass medical result, EID application letter and the entry permit with either a UAE entry stamp or change of status letter (along with proof of tenancy/DEWA account and salary certificate etc).

EID application now seems to need the old EID number if you were previously resident, if you don't have the old number or copy of the old card it can delay things 1-2 days as typing office has to request it from your 'file'.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunder said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried exiting with the pink slip which basically is an entry visa to process your resident visa(it is stamped and submitted while applying for your resident visa),


FWIW PRO's and HR at both my last companies were pretty clear - if you leave while the process is incomplete, the process has to start all over again. Its been an issue for a couple of folks coming out who expected to travel for work while under process and we told them to sit tight.

In the case of Mrs TWG, the medical cover company was rubbish at arranging paperwork so she was delayed in getting residency so was out of the 30+9 days period for her Tourist Visa and we expected to be asked to pay overstay fees on exit to cover the period between the 39 days and the date residency was achieved but the Immigration folks said nothing to pay at the airport.

Its still completely unpredictable out there.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> FWIW PRO's and HR at both my last companies were pretty clear - if you leave while the process is incomplete, the process has to start all over again. Its been an issue for a couple of folks coming out who expected to travel for work while under process and we told them to sit tight.
> 
> In the case of Mrs TWG, the medical cover company was rubbish at arranging paperwork so she was delayed in getting residency so was out of the 30+9 days period for her Tourist Visa and we expected to be asked to pay overstay fees on exit to cover the period between the 39 days and the date residency was achieved but the Immigration folks said nothing to pay at the airport.
> 
> Its still completely unpredictable out there.


TWG is correct. If you leave, your application will be cancelled and your employer will have to start again, reapplying for another pink slip.


----------

